# Pictures, Pictures, and MOOOOORE Pictures



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I just learned how to post pics, so here goes... these are a bunch of my babies...










Labidochromis Perlmutt










Metriaclima Callainos










Metriclima Lombardoi with a Synodontis Lupinnis below










Metriclima Estherae










Labidochromis Hongi (SRT)










Aulonocara Baenchi with 2 Metriaclima Estherae and a Metriaclima Lombardoi










Aulonacara Hybrid (OB Peacock)










Pseudotropheus Acei










My other Pseudotropheus Acei










Labidochromis Caeruleus










Synodontis Lupinnis


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

And here are my favorite "artistic" fish pictures:


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice fish and photoes but i don't think your Metriaclima Callainos is in fact a Metriaclima Callainos


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I totally agree with your assessment from that picture alone.. He has very very mild stripes which for some reason show up strongly in photos. I have been thinking about the possibility that he is something else.. but what??? He is relative mild manored compared to the metricalima estherae also, which I found surprising...

Any thoughts on what he could be?


----------



## 018mat (Aug 3, 2006)

This fish is a juvenile metriaclima zebra, in adult is the boss and the nightmare of your aqua... IÂ´ve a big one and is a beautiful fish but is very very agressive.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Love the pictures!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Great pictures. I didn't think the Callainos was a Callainos either. But what about the Perlmutt? That first pic looks like a really nice Victorian.


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!!! :thumb:


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

No, I think that it is a Perlmutt.


----------



## nchoe123 (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought that in general it wasn't a hot idea to mix peacocks with mbuna because they couldn't keep up with the aggression levels... though i don't know this from personal experience. and both acei & yellow labs are supposed to be relatively docile.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

It can work in a very large aquarium where the peacocks - really only Jacobfreibergi and other more aggressive species should be considered - are introduced first and allowed to grow to their full potential before the Mbuna - typically in this situation smaller and/or more docile species of Mbuna (I.E. Metriaclima, Labeotropheus, Tropheops, and most Melanochromis species are not appropriate) - are added to try and ensure that the Peacocks are the dominant members of the fishy society 

What I'm trying to say is that it can work but it usually won't.

Speaking of which - what size aquarium is this?


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

So, I got my answer in your other post. I'd take out the Peacocks ASAP to avoid disaster.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

I got a chuckle out of the one of the OB estherae checking out the new synos in the bag.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I totally agree that it is not a great idea to mix Peacocks and Mbuna... The OB Peacock does not act like a Peacock though.. acts and hangs out with Mbuna.. even chases some at times.

As for my yellow guy (Aulonocara Baenchi), he is not the best idea. One of my truly impulsive acts. Now that I ahve fake plants and a bunch of more dosile mbuna (labs and acei) he is doing pretty well. I am watching the situation closely and ready to pull him out and find him a home....

Talking about finding homes, I am unfortunately looking for a home for my little girl (Kenyi), she is a wonderful girl and I will miss her, but this is not the tank for her. Got the two juveniles when they were unidentifiable... Now, though it is obvious she is a girl.

As far as the Lab Perlmutt, I am pretty sure that is what he is. He is only 1 3/4 inches and I do expect the bars to fade. I wish they wouldn't though, I love him just the way he is. He also has one fo the best personalities. He is super sweet and cute... He reminds me of a hummingbird. I highly recommend him to anyone who wants mbuna... Even sweeter than my Yellow Lab.

At this point, the cobalt is definitely not boss of the tank. I actually don't think he will ever be, although who knows... Will just have to wait and see. Currently my Lab Hongi is boss, but I think mostly because he is slightly bigger than the rest. I think eventually the Kenyi will be boss though. I actually like the behavioral dynamics of the fish (not dangerous or deadly agression, but how each individually deals with each other) so I am excited about seeing how they mature.

The identity of the Hongi is the one I truly question. He is so orange these days and no bars to notice (although I know they are under all that color.) His blue is more purple lavender. His personality is not typical for a Hongi though. He is the most agressive and territorial in the tank at the moment, but he is about 1/2 an inch bigger than the next biggest, so that may account for it. But, in addition, he is the shiest fish as well. He is most likely to hide when people look in. The others all come out to say hi and dance for you (I know all they want is food, but it is nice to pretend they want attention.) In any case, has anyone had any experience with a Hongi acting this way?

Hope I touched on everyones issues and questions. If I didn't, let me know.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The cobalt appears to actually be a female (or juvenile male) Metriaclima lombardoi, assuming that is also the same fish in the last picture you've posted.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Uh Oh....... I was thinking it was male because it was the brightest and largest in the tank at the LFS... That would explain the less agressive nature though... Other than Venting, which I suck at, is there anyway to know for sure?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> Uh Oh....... I was thinking it was male because it was the brightest and largest in the tank at the LFS... That would explain the less agressive nature though... Other than Venting, which I suck at, is there anyway to know for sure?


If it is a female, it will stay blue. If it is a male, it will turn yellow eventually.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

OK.. just rearead what was said about it being a female. I am talking about the 'Cobalt Zebra', not the Kenyi. I am pretty sure it is a cobalt zebra and not a kenyi. I also have a male and female (plan to remove) Kenyi. I am concerned by what was said that the Cobalt Zebra might be a female? I was pretty sure it was a male because it was the biggest and brightest in the tank at the LFS. I notices some patchy bands on it in the LFS, which I actually found atractive (yes I know it officially makes it a 'lower quality' fish, but I choose what I think is pretty, not what is officially know as 'quality'.) In any case, at certain moments, especially when the fish is stressed, those bands come out strongly. This is one of the few fish in the tank which does not like the camera, and when the camera comes out, it instantly tried to hide and those bands come out. Interestingly there are way more bands on this fish than my female Kenyi.

Here are pictures that illustrate both fish (sorry, they aren't the best pictures, but I wanted to catch one of the 'Cobalt Zebra' when 'HE' was relaxed and not stressed.










Cobalt Zebra










Female Kenyi

I am still concerned that this may in fact be a female Cobalt Zebra? Does anyone know?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I see no cobalt zebra in any of the pictures. Indeed, the second picture is a female kenyi, or young male.

The blue fish in the first picture is not a cobalt, but I can't tell what it is for certain without a better picture.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I will try and get more pictures of 'HIM' tonight (or at least over the weekend.) Please check back and see what you think he is... He is a stunning fish in anycase, and as long as he is male and won't be killed or harassed too much in the tank I would like to keep him....


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I set up a new thread with a picture to identify my "cobalt blue."

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 49#1154049


----------

